# Prospect Tunnel, Harrogate



## awwrisp (Sep 10, 2008)

At 825 perfectly straight yards, Prospect Tunnel channelled the Harrogate to Wetherby line under Follifoot Ridge. Just beyond the northern portal was Crimple junction where the line joined the existing Leeds-Harrogate. Built by the York & North Midlands Railway. Cracks are beginning to separate the southern portal from the stonework behind it.

Visited with the legend that is ultrix.

On a note if any ones planning on making a visit make sure your wearing waders as the water at the far portal is probably 3' deep.


----------



## silverstealth (Sep 10, 2008)

looking pretty deep in places there, cracking stuff.


----------



## ultrix (Sep 10, 2008)

That water in the portal was getting very close to the top of my waders


----------



## freebird (Sep 11, 2008)

Thought I recognised it on flickr! The water was only ankle deep when we visited so it shows how much rain we have had. I didn't realise that it was in so much of a dip either  . Nice set of pics.


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 11, 2008)

This place used to be virtually bone dry. But then, I am talking about 1978. Bugger. Am I really that old? :shocked:


----------



## phill.d (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice one awwrisp. That portal is the deepest I've ever seen. I've been 3 times as wel. Twice in winter. It's never been that deep. I see old Spidey is at his old tricks agian lol


----------



## ultrix (Sep 11, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> This place used to be virtually bone dry. But then, I am talking about 1978. Bugger. Am I really that old? :shocked:



Unfortunately, we are all getting that old. My first trip through Prospect tunnel was in about 1972. I can't remember taking a torch with us, but I suppose we must have. It was totally dry, we were wearing hiking boots and we just keep walking along the line to Wetherby, then caught a bus home. Don't try that now, houses have been on the track in several places.


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice pics & boy thats deeper than ever!  Good job you had waders!


----------



## pdtnc (Sep 11, 2008)

nice work there


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 12, 2008)

:jimlad:Nice crisp pics 
Looks a tad damp at one end! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------

